# Прошу помощи! Отказали ноги



## Алексей36 (13 Сен 2013)

Год назад удалили одну почку. Месяц назад поднялось давление 220, положили в больницу. В этот период уже болела спина, сделали рентгеновскую компьютерную томограмму - заключение КТ- признаки выраженных дегенеративных дистрофических изменений позвонков, грудного отдела позвоночника(остиохондроз с образованием грыж-шморля, иследуемых позвонков, деформиррующий спондилез, спондилоартроз). Сколиоза грудного отдела позвоночника влево. 08.09.2013г. не стал чувствовать ног, немели. На данный момент не чувствует тело по грудь. Сделали МРТ, врачи толком ничего не говорят, но склоняются к метостазам, после удаления почки. Нейрохируг не хочет браться за операцию, еще назначает УЗИ брюшной-полости. Объясните пожалуйста, что на данном снимке и к каким врачам обратиться, живем в г. Уфе.Посмотреть вложение 35797Посмотреть вложение 35798Посмотреть вложение 35797Посмотреть вложение 35798


----------



## линуксоид (14 Сен 2013)

Если можно подробнее про начало заболевания ,историю болезни , обследования и консультации ,жалобы на настоящий момент .Операция по поводу почки чем была вызвана?


----------



## vbl15 (14 Сен 2013)

Обратиться к онкологам. На МРТ опухоль (наиболее вероятно метастаз) с компрессией спинного мозга.


----------



## Алексей36 (15 Сен 2013)

Если ваш диагноз подтвердится,то возможна ли операция?и какие могут быть последствия?
Добавлено: Sep 15, 2013 5:43 PM
Операция по поводу почки была из-за рака правой почки ст1 гр.11.На данный момент очень сильно болит спина, а ноги не чувствует совсем.


----------



## линуксоид (15 Сен 2013)

> Если ваш диагноз подтвердится,то возможна ли операция?


Вопрос об операции выбирается онкологом .Вероятнее всего , учитывая высокую степень диссеминированния процесса ,будет выбрана другая тактика. Решать онкологу.


> какие могут быть последствия?


Прогнозы при опухолях с высокой метастатической активностью крайне не благоприятны и определяются как правильно выбранной тактикой лечения, так и индивидуальными особенностями больного.


----------



## Алексей36 (16 Сен 2013)

Онколог сделал осмотр, и сказал что будут прижигать,и шанс ходить 50 на 50


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Сен 2013)

Надо.
Все будет хорошо.


----------



## Алексей36 (18 Сен 2013)

18.09.2013 Выписали с больницы,заранее договорились чтобы нас приняли в приёмном покое онкологии, затем осмотрел врач, и назначил уколы и больше не чего,а что с опухолью то делать? не ужели нельзя сделать лучевую терапию
Вот выписной эпикриз из истории болезни
Куда ещё можно обратится за помощью я не знаю


----------



## линуксоид (18 Сен 2013)

Лечение опухолей прерогатива онкологов.Искать помощи нужно только у них. Есть возможность поменять онкоцентр?


----------



## Алексей36 (18 Сен 2013)

В Башкирии он единственный


----------



## линуксоид (18 Сен 2013)

..... попробуйте пробиться к другому онкологу...Возможно сработает принцип -- два врача  ,три мнения.


----------



## Алексей36 (18 Сен 2013)

попробуем


----------



## линуксоид (18 Сен 2013)

Алексей36 написал(а):


> попробуем


 
Главное без истерики.Спокойно добиваемся своего доктора...Настроение докторов изменчиво ,хуже погоды.Глядишь и прислушаются и проявят интерес.Скорее всего так и будет. Удачи Вам.


----------

